

LinkedIn Founder:"All these concerns about privacy tend to be old people issues" - mcenedella
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pexGCUPlUeA&feature=player_detailpage#t=780s

======
wexelhaus
It is at 13 minutes mark. Refresh browser tab and YouTube should take you to
correct position.

------
kbart
Could you be more accurate? This video is almost 2 hours long, at which minute
does he talk?

------
bonemachine
Very telling.

